# Baby parakeets



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So Ike and Clover had 3 babies. They are now 12 days old. I will be hand taming the babies and keeping them. Once they are out of the nest I'm removing the nest so they don't lay any more eggs.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've always liked parakeets, had them when I was young.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had them when I was a child


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aw, I love them! I had Stanley for a few years. He was an orange or red canary with a crest. We had a relationship, he would land on my hand and peck me when I put my hand in the cage. To me that was better than no relationship. I loved him and tried to do everything right, even fresh lettuce every day. Then he died.

I'll never know why. My hubby cooked with a frying pan every morning that was non-stick but not Teflon and maybe that did him in anyway.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Will their parents feed them?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Their parents are feeding them yes.i am also giving the parents scrambled eggs and spinach, broccoli and green beans all cooked and mashed up , I have formula on hand ready if they dont. All I have to do right now is clean the nest box every 2 days to remove the poop. The parents are doing the rest


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How awesome!!!You have baby parakeets and that is so cool!!!BTW,they will lay eggs whether they have a nest or not.I had a female parakeet that laid eggs in a cabinet that the door didn't close tight.I found 8 little eggs in there.I had a friend who raised them and she gave her birds hard boiled eggs,I don't know if that's better than scrambled eggs but you wouldn't have to cook eggs everyday.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I gave them hardboiled too but warmed them up as they feed them to the babies. Yeah I gotta remove all things that they could nest out of the cage.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like 2 yellows and a blue possibly


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awwwwwww,they are so sweet!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today's peeps


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The bedding is small animal bedding, momma isn't throwing it out of the nest box so she must like it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are starting to look like little parakeets.What kind of noises do they make?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They first looked like naked mice babies when they were born. They make a baby screeching noise when they are hungry or scared, but stay quiet otherwise. . They are starting to get some strength in the feet to hold onto my hand


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww!!!I want to hold them and kiss their little heads.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too!....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are sooo cuddly


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Awe so sweet we have a pair for pets, however I don't want any babies.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today's pics


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are soooo cute,I can't stand it.I have a "pair" of Blue Crown Conures.Norton,a DNA sexed male and Isaac,who was given to us 10+ years ago.I quess she's around 25 y o and Norton I've had for 20 years this month(the longest I've been w/ any man though Dale is a close second LOL).They go through this little mating ritual and get really mean and hateful about this time of year.I think Isaac is a female,she reminds me of another female I had but she has never laid an egg.Either Isaac is a she or I've got gay birds......Sally,the African Gray and surgically sexed female(I didn't do that to her!!!),goes through some reproductive cycle,too.Last year she sat on a piece of a rawhide knot she chewed off a toy.It was way too big and she stood and straddled it for a few weeks until I finally and bravely reached in and removed it.If you think it's bad to reach under a chicken and steal the eggs,you ought to try removing eggs from something w/ a good sized hookbill.She can bite fingers off and can hang on like a pitbull....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here they are today. The yellow one who is the oldest flew out of the nest box today. I have to pop the poop off their toes, or let it wear off. I got alot of it off but a bit remains.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

With the exception their tails are still short,they look like adults.They're growing so fast...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep, like baby adults lol. The yellow is the oldest, then the green,and the blue is the baby. Yellow flew out of the nest box today, she couldn't get back to it so I had to help her. I moved the nest box to the bottom of the cage so they could climb in if they walked out


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Baby #1 out again today


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Baby #1 again


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are they climbing yet?Or looking at themselves in the mirror?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

#1 is climbing and practicing flying. It crash lands sometimes lol. The other 2 aren't out yet. But they should be within a week or two


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I bet it's too cute watching Yellow play.I love watching the antics of young ones.With all your babies,you must stay entertained.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Baby #2 is now out. One more to go



















Yep I got alot of babies to keep me occupied lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww. Are keets good parents? 

I was devastated when my canary died. It was so sudden. A few years ago I had a pair of Lady Gouldian finches that were so cute. I think they both died of Aspergillosis. The female started having seizures. A month later the male started falling down. Talk about hard to euthanize. 

I guess I do prefer birds that don't like coming out of the cage. I've had parakeets and cockatiels(never again) that were a PIA about coming out of the cage. 

Do keets do better with cage mates?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Baby blue is now out. Nest box taken away.
My parakeets are wild, they are not tame, I got them that way. I got them a huge cage since they are not hand tame so they can fly in their cage. The parents I have were good parents. They both took care of the chicks . .
My Cockatiels are tame so I take them out all the time and go in one of the bedrooms since I have 2 cats. This way they can fly around (which they don't they just climb all over me lol).
Baby blue with clover it's mom.

Oh that's so sad about your lady gouldians,they are such gorgeous birds.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Clover is beautiful!!!My parakeet is wild,too.The first one I couldn't tame.He's getting old,he's 12 or 13 now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, that's old!


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

So cute. I tried raising a few baby cockatiels but there was something wrong with dad's incubator and they died right before their hatch date so he disinfected it again. But before I got anymore eggs my female died. I only have males now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you going to keep all of the babies?Baby Blue looks like my parakeet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think mine are 5 years old, I got them last year. I didn't know they coukd live that long. I'm keeping all 3 babies, no one really wants parakeets around here, it's cockatiels , canaries and finches that are big sellers around here


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My girlfriend had a canary that lived 15 years. I babysat him now and them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I never knew some birds lived that long,I knew parrots did, but not the smaller ones.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Parakeets can live 15-20 years.My 2 conures and Quaker can live 35-40 years.I've had Norton for 20 years now and he calls me "Mom".The African gray can live 80+ years.She's about 15 now so she's going to be around for a loooooong time.Alot of birds outlive dogs,Norton has outlived 2 of my dogs.I'm getting geese and I read they can live 40+years,I'll be in my 90's by then.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Cockatiels can live 20-25 years. I've had Sam for about 17 years now and the other 2 I have no idea how old they are but I've had them about 9 years.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

On the one cockatiel forum I'm on some people have cockatiels that are 25 years old


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Two green babies were adopted. The blue baby is left


----------

